# My First Fatty, Bacon Cheeseburger



## EvenFlow87k (Aug 7, 2021)

The weave with the burger.  Seasoned with Smith Bros. Hamburger Seasoning.






	

		
			
		

		
	
Added the cheddar cheese and sautéed onions.
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
First time wrapping with a weave, not too shabby.
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Hit the outside with some Weber Flavor Bomb.
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Smoked with hickory at 225ish for about 3 hrs.
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
.. ..........and the Money Shot!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 7, 2021)

$$$$$$$ You said it! Pure money! Looks great, and nice job on the bacon weave!

Ryan


----------



## Colin1230 (Aug 7, 2021)

Good job EF. That thing looks good enough to eat.


----------



## EvenFlow87k (Aug 7, 2021)

Colin1230 said:


> Good job EF. That thing looks good enough to eat.


My daughter had a couple friends camping with us.  I asked if they thought it tasted like a cheeseburger.  They said no, better!  I'll call it "mission accomplished "  Full bellies and smiles.


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 7, 2021)

That my friend, is one beautiful thing to see, Like! RAY


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 7, 2021)

very nice , great innerds, I was just thinking the other day, have not seen a fattie here for awhile 
Now there it is nice job

David


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 7, 2021)

Nicely done. Even Weave and great combination of flavors...JJ


----------



## Smoking Allowed (Aug 8, 2021)

Not too shabby at all


----------



## EvenFlow87k (Aug 8, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> That my friend, is one beautiful thing to see, Like! RAY


Thanks!


----------



## EvenFlow87k (Aug 8, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> very nice , great innerds, I was just thinking the other day, have not seen a fattie here for awhile
> Now there it is nice job
> 
> David


Thanks!


----------



## EvenFlow87k (Aug 8, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Nicely done. Even Weave and great combination of flavors...JJ


Thanks!  I was told the next one is going to be a breakfast fatty, lol.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 8, 2021)

Looks incredible! Big like!


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 8, 2021)

Looks mighty good. Can I hire you out to make the weave for me?

Jim


----------



## EvenFlow87k (Aug 8, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Looks mighty good. Can I hire you out to make the weave for me?
> 
> Jim


Sure!  Might be a bit of a drive, but going south is definitely a good thing in my book.


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 8, 2021)

Looks fantastic and the weave is nice and straight. I usually roll my fatty first and then roll the weave around it.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Aug 8, 2021)

Great job! Looks really good!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 8, 2021)

Very nice!
Great looking fattie!
Al


----------



## uncle eddie (Aug 8, 2021)

Heck yeah!  Great job on your first fattie.  Like!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 9, 2021)

Awesome job now if I could do one that nice looking I would be doing good and it would be my first.

Warren


----------



## browneyesvictim (Aug 9, 2021)

That is a rock star fatty! Boy do you deliver a high marks performance! Big Like!


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 9, 2021)

That looks great! Nice work!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 9, 2021)

That’s top notch, nice cook!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 9, 2021)

Nice fatty my man! Love the shot of the cheese pouring out. Nice work and congrats on the ride!


----------



## EvenFlow87k (Aug 9, 2021)

browneyesvictim said:


> That is a rock star fatty! Boy do you deliver a high marks performance! Big Like!


Thanks, my wife even gave me good marks on this, and that my friend, is no small feat!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 10, 2021)

Thanks for the like EvenFlow87k it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## EvenFlow87k (Aug 10, 2021)

As I have been running around stealing a couple minutes here and there to look at what is all going on I noticed this showed "Featured".  Not until this morning did I realize my fatty was on the main page!  Thanks and it is an honor to be featured.


----------



## ravenclan (Oct 28, 2021)

This is my mission this weekend. I never thought to use hamburger! Now This changes my plans for this weekend a couple of sausage fatties and now a couple of hamburger fatties!!

Great job and looks great! Well worth the like.


----------



## tx smoker (Oct 28, 2021)

Great job putting it all together but that cut shot is pure money. Very well done.

Robert


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 28, 2021)

That's one fine piece of work, Like! RAY


----------

